# replacment probe for habistat



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

does anyone know if you can buy replacement probes at all?


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Not sure if you can get an assembled lead for them but you can get thermistors from places like maplins to make one


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

I dont think you can get replacements or they would supply them, am sure you could send it away for repair. If the cable is damaged its possible to repair it.

Thermistors are available though you would need to find the exact matching one and this will be encapsulated at end of the probe.


----------



## taffy666 (Dec 9, 2008)

paulrimmer69 said:


> does anyone know if you can buy replacement probes at all?


how long hav u had it 4 as mine come with a 5yrs guarantee : victory:


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

i got it second hand off ebay lol


----------



## ratc69 (Nov 23, 2008)

Here is the details for habistat give them a ring and they will repair for a small fee
Euro Rep ltd
The Cottage In The Wall
Dawley Road
Hayes
Middlesex
UB3 1EF
020 8573 4311

Hope this helps


----------

